# Trainer in St. Paul/Minneapolis



## kat12510 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello! Looking for an experienced GSD trainer in Minneapolis/St Paul area. Any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi fellow twin cities person!  I would highly recommend either pming @WateryTart or searching the archive for their posts. They're another Minnesota person who is very involved in the GSD club of MSP, and they have posted a lot of fabulous info in reply to other MN people looking for trainers. 

Are you looking for a particular kind of training? Or just general obedience and behavior?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi! Go to the GSDCMSP website and check them out. There are new classes starting next week (Jan. 6). I've been taking my dog there since she was a ten week old puppy. My experience there has been nothing but positive, and I have found the trainers to be kind, consistent, and resourceful. Your pup looks young, if your avatar is a recent photo, so you will want to check on whether there are open slots in the puppy or basic class (depending on age). I know they limit the class size somewhat.

Rather than type all this out again, here's a post I made to someone else local:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ock-remote-collar-training-2.html#post8211122

That post was geared more toward a dog and owner with some issues, but the resources are still very helpful in getting a puppy started out.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Neumann K9 near St Paul is really good.

http://www.mndogtraining.com


----------

